# Help with ro/di



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

i just bought an ro/di unit off kijiji yesterday, I hook it all up to the tap today and there is no water coming out of the clean water hose, but lots of water coming out of the waste water hose.
i have the unit mounted to the wall in the laundry room slightly higher then the laundry sink so the water will flow down.
can anyone help???
I dont know what model it is there is no marking on it.
The guy i bought if off of said he had used it for about 8 months.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If there's no water coming out of the "processed" RO line, either the membrane is clogged and needs to be replaced or the flush valve (if there is one on the waste line) is open.

HTH


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

i just changed the membrane and its still not giving any clean water. Any other suggestions? I am picking up my live rock tonight so im going to have to buy some water from big als or today but id like to get this working so in the future i dont have to purchase water.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

With the RO membrane removed from the equation, is there a flush kit on the unit? Is the water flowing out the waste in a stream ~1/4cup per min? If it's really fast, the flow restrictor is probably missing.


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

im not sure if there is a flush kit on the unit but the waste water is coming out at a steady stream


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

In a 1cp measuring cup, how long does it take to fill it?

What GPD membrane did you install?

Just trying to determine if you are missing or mismatched a flow restrictor on the waste line.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A flush kit comes in two styles that in involves a valve connected to the waste line.

1. The line is split where the flow restrictor in on one line and an open/shut valve on the other line, then the lines merge back into one line. 

2. Line does not split into two lines where the valve itself regulates flow in "closed" position and opens for flush.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Just covering all the bases...the membrane was installed oriented where the black ring is closest to the cap of the housing?


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

i bought the membrane from big als not sure who makes it. I installed the membrane the same way it came out and it could only go in the one way, 
on my waste line there is no valve, its just a line


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

it would take about 5 min to fill 1 cup from the waste water line and i would take 3 days to fill 1 cup from the clean water line


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

here is what my unit looks like, all three lines are just loose lines. the guy gave me an adaptor to screw onto the sink faucet for my supply. and the waste water just go down the sink and the clean water you put the line in a bucket


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Just from the sounds of it, the flow restrictor GPD is higher then the GPD of the membrane. If you still have the receipt, it should tell you the GPD. Otherwise it will be labelled on the membrane. Hopefully you can retrieve the old membrane and find out the GPD.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

there is something wrong with connections (from the picture)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

red is water in, white is waste water and blue is filtered water


----------



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

Try installing a flow restricter on your drain line . 
I have a 1/4" valve part way closed in my drain line and it is helping me get a bit more flow . I am averaging roughly 2 gal per 30 min .

Having said that , if I am doing something wrong by slowing down my drain line , please tell me .

I have checked my RO clean side water for ppm with a little devise (forget what its called ) that I picked up at Home Depot and its showing 0 ppm .


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

MaxTO said:


> I have checked my RO clean side water for ppm with a little devise (forget what its called ) that I picked up at Home Depot and its showing 0 ppm .


WOW. I never was able to get less than 40 with just RO unit. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

sig said:


> WOW. I never was able to get less than 40 with just RO unit.


I just checked it aginst my straight tap water to make sure that the device isn't stuck at 0 and my tap water shows 105 ppm .


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

The DI should last a very long time in that case


----------

